

WHMCS 5.2.7 Vulnerability - luastoned
http://localhost.re/p/whmcs-527-vulnerability

======
Nanzikambe
Googled: clientarea.php "Powered by WHMCompleteSolution" Saw, "Page 1 of about
3,080,000 results" Face palmed

Hopefully whoever found this gave them lead time to fix this, or there's going
to be a lot of damage done.

~~~
ommm
Even if they gave lead time, how many hosts will update it? Especially the
fly-by-night budget VPS providers

------
selectnull
For those interested, there is a patch from WHMCS
[http://blog.whmcs.com/?t=79427](http://blog.whmcs.com/?t=79427)

